# Looks like one of ours!



## MartinPens (Nov 28, 2012)

I noticed on the pen geek forum the new Delta that someone is liking. It looks like something made by members of this forum. The craftsman on this site have made pens of similar style and equal, if not better, quality.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 29, 2012)

What kind of nib is that?  I've seen one of two photo's showing that nib style, but don't know what to call it, or for that matter where to get one?


If that was someones here, I think it's been used for awhile....it ain't as shiny as I'm use to seeing:biggrin:






Scott (different though) B


----------

